# 3rd Annual Long Island, NY Herf - New Venue!



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Venue Change!

3rd Annual Long Island, NY Herf @ Maxi's Cigar Lounge

Saturday April 5, 2008 @ 1:00pm

Maxi's Cigar Lounge
749 Hempstead Turnpike
Franklin Square, NY 11010

http://www.maxiscigarlounge.com/

516-505-1489

The venue has been changed to this location for this herf. The herf will be $20.00 per person which will include food - 2 - 6' heros (one chicken cutlet and one italian) and three hot trays - Skirt steak, Chicken Marsala, Pasta, rice tray and of course the bread, potato/macaroni salads etc. Soda is also included. They do not sell alcohol but Jack the owner said you can BYOB anything you want and have it there. You can bring your own cigars and smoke them but they do have a good selection in the walk-in humidor and any purchases would be greatly appreciated.

This is a really nice lounge - they have 2 - 42" LCD flat TV's, a pool table, a dart board, 3 video arcade golf and bowling style games, very comfortable lounge chairs and WiFi internet access. There is also a good-sized backyard patio with a gas grill so hopefully with the weather cooperating, we can hangout outside as well.

The owner Jack is a very friendly guy and can get you whatever you need.

As stated previously, there will be a raffle for $5.00 per ticket, proceeds going to Variety Child's Learning Center which is a school for children with Autism and/or learning delays. And our course, I will have goodie bags for everyone.

Attendees
Tomthirtysix
Shibumi
Bxcigarfan
BigmacFU
Fiveby fifty
Alarmguy1
Mr.Maduro
Yesenia
Planetbetter
Rob300c
Dave
Tubaman
Whitelightning
Nerachina
Stogieman
Timbutz2
Mustard
Zig2k143
Geoffrie
DaveC
LouieD
Tone-ny
Rudou
Fishhound
Jam1173

Sponsors
Perdomo Cigars
Mayorga Coffee


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Scott1966 said:


> Venue Change!
> 
> 3rd Annual Long Island, NY Herf @ Maxi's Cigar Lounge
> 
> ...


count me in


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

count me in as well bro


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i'll be there with bells on


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

bmagin320 said:


> i'll be there with bells on


Cool :ss:tu


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

Is this open to noobs? 

And if so is this accessible from the LIRR?


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Your in!


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Latest Update:

3rd Annual Long Island, NY Herf @ Maxi's Cigar Lounge

Saturday April 5, 2008 @ 1:00pm

Maxi's Cigar Lounge
749 Hempstead Turnpike
Franklin Square, NY 11010

http://www.maxiscigarlounge.com/

516-505-1489

The venue has been changed to this location for this herf. The herf will be $20.00 per person which will include food - 2 - 6' heros (one chicken cutlet and one italian) and three hot trays - Skirt steak, Chicken Marsala, Pasta, rice tray and of course the bread, potato/macaroni salads etc. Soda is also included. They do not sell alcohol but Jack the owner said you can BYOB anything you want and have it there. You can bring your own cigars and smoke them but they do have a good selection in the walk-in humidor and any purchases would be greatly appreciated.

This is a really nice lounge - they have 2 - 42" LCD flat TV's, a pool table, a dart board, 3 video arcade golf and bowling style games, very comfortable lounge chairs and WiFi internet access. There is also a good-sized backyard patio with a gas grill so hopefully with the weather cooperating, we can hangout outside as well. The whole place was recently renovated and looks great. The ventilation was replaced and is excellent.

The owner Jack is a very friendly guy and can get you whatever you need.

As stated previously, there will be a raffle for $5.00 per ticket, proceeds going to Variety Child's Learning Center which is a school for children with Autism and/or learning delays.

Attendees
Tomthirtysix
Shibumi
Bxcigarfan
BigmacFU
Fiveby fifty
Alarmguy1
Mr.Maduro
Yesenia
Planetbetter
Rob300c
Dave
Whitelightning
Nerachina
Timbutz2
Mustard
Zig2k143
Geoffrie
DaveC
LouieD
Tone-ny
Fishhound
Jam1173
Aristo7
Tasman
Smurf
Golfman
Fishhound
Bkcloud
Stogieman +1
Bmagin
crossbow
Angryfish +1
Atlasm
Tonyrocks922
ehdg
Skipper +1
Tafdom

Sponsors
Perdomo Cigars
Mayorga Coffee
Cigars International
Leaf & Ale Cigars


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it April 5th yet :tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

alarmguy1 said:


> Is it April 5th yet :tu
> 
> Alarmguy1


It's getting closer. :ss

The herf is coming along very nicely, will be a great time!


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

Can you put me as a maybe. I'll know on 4/1 if I can take the day off. I'm trying to catch a flight that morning, and see if there's one coming back on sunday. thats the only thing I'm unsure of. 

hope to see you guys at the herf.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

scubasteven9 said:


> Can you put me as a maybe. I'll know on 4/1 if I can take the day off. I'm trying to catch a flight that morning, and see if there's one coming back on sunday. thats the only thing I'm unsure of.
> 
> hope to see you guys at the herf.


Hey Steve,
Sure no problem. I will put you on the list and when you know for sure, just shoot me a PM.

3 weeks to go! :ss:tu


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Scott, can I bring a guest?

Tazman


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Sure, Just let me know for sure if you are bringing a guest.


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

My plans are looking more and more definite. I asked the boss, and said I had a family event (you guys are now family) and she said its ok. 

And, I'm thinking of bring my older brother, He beat me up, and picked on me, my whole childhood, so I want to push him down slope hard, by coming to this herf. 

So, count me in on this (Times 2)


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok Scuba :tu


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Update!*

3rd Annual Long Island, NY Herf @ Maxi's Cigar Lounge

Saturday April 5, 2008 @ 1:00pm

Maxi's Cigar Lounge
749 Hempstead Turnpike
Franklin Square, NY 11010

http://www.maxiscigarlounge.com/

516-505-1489

The venue has been changed to this location for this herf. The herf will be $20.00 per person which will include food - 2 - 6' heros (one chicken cutlet and one italian) and three hot trays - Skirt steak, Chicken Marsala, Pasta, rice tray and of course the bread, potato/macaroni salads etc. Soda is also included. They do not sell alcohol but Jack the owner said you can BYOB anything you want and have it there. You can bring your own cigars and smoke them but they do have a good selection in the walk-in humidor and any purchases would be greatly appreciated.

This is a really nice lounge - they have 2 - 42" LCD flat TV's, a pool table, a dart board, 3 video arcade golf and bowling style games, very comfortable lounge chairs and WiFi internet access. There is also a good-sized backyard patio with a gas grill so hopefully with the weather cooperating, we can hangout outside as well. The whole place was recently renovated and looks great. The ventilation was replaced and is excellent.

The owner Jack is a very friendly guy and can get you whatever you need.

As stated previously, there will be a raffle for $5.00 per ticket, proceeds going to Variety Child's Learning Center which is a school for children with Autism and/or learning delays.

Attendees
Attendees
Cgardan
Tomthirtysix
Shibumi
Bxcigarfan +2
BigmacFU
Fiveby fifty
Alarmguy1
Mr.Maduro
Yesenia
Planetbetter
Rob300c
Dave
Whitelightning
Nerachina
Timbutz2
Mustard
Zig2k143
Geoffrie
DaveC
LouieD
Fishhound
Jam1173
Aristo7 +1
Tasman +1
Smurf
Golfman
Bkcloud
Stogieman +1
Bmagin
crossbow
Angryfish +3
Atlasm
Tonyrocks922
ehdg
Skipper +1
Tafdom
ScubaSteve9 +1
Dickson +1


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Latest Update!

3rd Annual Long Island, NY Herf @ Maxi's Cigar Lounge

Saturday April 5, 2008 @ 1:00pm

Maxi's Cigar Lounge
749 Hempstead Turnpike
Franklin Square, NY 11010

http://www.maxiscigarlounge.com/

516-505-1489

The venue has been changed to this location for this herf. The herf will be $20.00 per person which will include food - 2 - 6' heros (one chicken cutlet and one italian) and three hot trays - Skirt steak, Chicken Marsala, Pasta, rice tray and of course the bread, potato/macaroni salads etc. Soda is also included. They do not sell alcohol but Jack the owner said you can BYOB anything you want and have it there. You can bring your own cigars and smoke them but they do have a good selection in the walk-in humidor and any purchases would be greatly appreciated.

This is a really nice lounge - they have 2 - 42" LCD flat TV's, a pool table, a dart board, 3 video arcade golf and bowling style games, very comfortable lounge chairs and WiFi internet access. There is also a good-sized backyard patio with a gas grill so hopefully with the weather cooperating, we can hangout outside as well. The whole place was recently renovated and looks great. The ventilation was replaced and is excellent.

The owner Jack is a very friendly guy and can get you whatever you need.

As stated previously, there will be a raffle for $5.00 per ticket, proceeds going to Variety Child's Learning Center which is a school for children with Autism and/or learning delays.

Attendees
Cgardan
Tomthirtysix
Shibumi
Bxcigarfan +2
BigmacFU
Fiveby fifty
Alarmguy1
Mr.Maduro
Yesenia
Planetbetter
Rob300c
Dave
Whitelightning
Nerachina
Timbutz2
Mustard
Zig2k143
Geoffrie
DaveC
LouieD
Fishhound
Jam1173
Aristo7 +1
Tasman +3
Smurf
Golfman
Bkcloud
Stogieman +2
Bmagin
crossbow
Angryfish +3
Atlasm
Tonyrocks922
ehdg
Skipper +1
Tafdom
ScubaSteve9 +1
Sqco49 +1

Sponsors
Perdomo Cigars
Mayorga Coffee
Cigars International
Leaf & Ale Cigars
Xikar
Arganese Cigars
Heartfelt Industries
Don Pepin Cigars
Torano Cigars
Bargain Humidors
Humidipak
United Tobacco
Oliva Cigars
C of H
Lighters Direct
Dona Flor Cigars
Uptown Cigars
Southside Cigars
La Aurora Cigars
Roxor Cigars
Camacho Cigars
Tatuaje Cigars
Holt's Cigar Company


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

We are also going to have John Conroy from Altadis Cigars hanging with us at this herf.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Scott1966 said:


> We are also going to have John Conroy from Altadis Cigars hanging with us at this herf.


Less than a week away, I can't wait, it looks like this is shaping up to be one great herf:tu


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Paul the local rep. from La Aurora Cigars will be attending as well hanging with us. :tu


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Maxi's Cigar Lounge 
749 Hempstead Turnpike 
Franklin Square, NY 11010

http://www.maxiscigarlounge.com/

516-505-1489[/b]

The venue has been changed to this location for this herf. The herf will be $20.00 per person which will include food - 2 - 6' heros (one chicken cutlet and one italian) and three hot trays - Skirt steak, Chicken Marsala, Pasta, rice tray and of course the bread, potato/macaroni salads etc. Soda is also included. They do not sell alcohol but Jack the owner said you can BYOB anything you want and have it there. You can bring your own cigars and smoke them but they do have a good selection in the walk-in humidor and any purchases would be greatly appreciated.

This is a really nice lounge - they have 2 - 42" LCD flat TV's, a pool table, a dart board, 3 video arcade golf and bowling style games, very comfortable lounge chairs and WiFi internet access. There is also a good-sized backyard patio with a gas grill so hopefully with the weather cooperating, we can hangout outside as well. The whole place was recently renovated and looks great. The ventilation was replaced and is excellent.

The owner Jack is a very friendly guy and can get you whatever you need.

As stated previously, there will be a raffle for $5.00 per ticket, proceeds going to Variety Child's Learning Center which is a school for children with Autism and/or learning delays.

*Attendees*

Cgardan 
Tomthirtysix 
Shibumi 
Bxcigarfan +2 
BigmacFU 
Fiveby fifty 
Alarmguy1 
Mr.Maduro 
Yesenia 
Planetbetter 
Rob300c 
Dave 
Whitelightning 
Nerachina 
Timbutz2 
Mustard 
Zig2k143 
Geoffrie 
DaveC 
LouieD 
Fishhound 
Jam1173 
Aristo7 +1 
Tasman +3 
Smurf 
Golfman 
Bkcloud 
Stogieman +2 
Bmagin 
crossbow 
Angryfish +3 
Atlasm 
Tonyrocks922 
ehdg 
Skipper +1 
Tafdom 
ScubaSteve9 +1

Sponsors 
Perdomo Cigars 
Mayorga Coffee 
Cigars International 
Leaf & Ale Cigars 
Xikar 
Arganese Cigars 
Heartfelt Industries 
Don Pepin Cigars 
Torano Cigars 
Bargain Humidors 
Humidipak 
United Tobacco 
Oliva Cigars 
C of H 
Lighters Direct 
Dona Flor Cigars 
Uptown Cigars 
Southside Cigars 
La Aurora Cigars 
Roxor Cigars 
Camacho Cigars 
Tatuaje Cigars 
Holt's Cigar Company 
Jack Schwartz Cigars 
Altadis Cigars


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Gene Arganese - owner of Arganese Cigars will be hanging with us for this event. Gene is a really cool guy. :ss:tu


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

:tuA few more days to go! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I have to bail on this. Just found out I have to work. 

Have fun guys!!


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

No worries Mr. Maduro, maybe next year.

Update!

3rd Annual Long Island, NY Herf @ Maxi's Cigar Lounge

Saturday April 5, 2008 @ 1:00pm

Maxi's Cigar Lounge
749 Hempstead Turnpike
Franklin Square, NY 11010

http://www.maxiscigarlounge.com/

516-505-1489

The venue has been changed to this location for this herf. The herf will be $20.00 per person which will include food - 2 - 6' heros (one chicken cutlet and one italian) and three hot trays - Skirt steak, Chicken Marsala, Pasta, rice tray and of course the bread, potato/macaroni salads etc. Soda is also included. They do not sell alcohol but Jack the owner said you can BYOB anything you want and have it there. You can bring your own cigars and smoke them but they do have a good selection in the walk-in humidor and any purchases would be greatly appreciated.

This is a really nice lounge - they have 2 - 42" LCD flat TV's, a pool table, a dart board, 3 video arcade golf and bowling style games, very comfortable lounge chairs and WiFi internet access. There is also a good-sized backyard patio with a gas grill so hopefully with the weather cooperating, we can hangout outside as well. The whole place was recently renovated and looks great. The ventilation was replaced and is excellent.

The owner Jack is a very friendly guy and can get you whatever you need.

As stated previously, there will be a raffle for $5.00 per ticket, proceeds going to Variety Child's Learning Center which is a school for children with Autism and/or learning delays.

Attendees
Cgardan
Tomthirtysix
Shibumi
Bxcigarfan +2
BigmacFU
Fiveby fifty
Alarmguy1
Yesenia
Planetbetter
Rob300c
Dave
Whitelightning
Nerachina
Timbutz2
Mustard
Zig2k143
Geoffrie
DaveC
LouieD
Fishhound +1
Jam1173 +1
Aristo7 +1
Tasman +2
Smurf
Golfman
Bkcloud
Stogieman +2
Bmagin
crossbow
Angryfish +3
Atlasm
Tonyrocks922
ehdg
Skipper +1
Tafdom
ScubaSteve9 +1
Sqco49 +1

Sponsors
Perdomo Cigars
Mayorga Coffee
Cigars International
Leaf & Ale Cigars
Xikar
Arganese Cigars
Heartfelt Industries
Don Pepin Cigars
Torano Cigars
Cusano Cigars
Bargain Humidors
Humidipak
United Tobacco
Oliva Cigars
C of H
JM Tobacco
Lighters Direct
Dona Flor Cigars
Uptown Cigar
General Cigar
Southside Cigars
La Aurora Cigars
Roxor Cigars
Camacho Cigars
Tatuaje Cigars
Holt's Cigar Company
Jack Schwartz Cigars
Altadis Cigars
Island Smoke Shop
Cigar Caddy
SAG Imports
Cuban Lou's
Silo Cigars
Alec Bradley Cigars
Mr. Bundles Cigars


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Raffle tickets are going to be $5.00 ea. or:

5 tickets for $20.00
13 tickets for $50.00

Going to a very worthy cause - www.vclc.org


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

As a regular at Maxis, I can't wait for this!


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't wait, I got my bags packed. I have a flight from indianapolis (at 11am) to Dallas fort worth, then from there to LGA arriving to ny around 6pm. then I'm going to pre-game tonight with Golfman and hopefully my brother. 

Golfman and I haven't had a cigar for over 2 weeks now. We don't want to turn green after 3 cigars tomorrow:ss.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

scubasteven9 said:


> My plans are looking more and more definite. I asked the boss, and said I had a family event (you guys are now family) and she said its ok.
> 
> And, I'm thinking of bring my older brother, He beat me up, and picked on me, my whole childhood, so I want to push him down slope hard, by coming to this herf.
> 
> So, count me in on this (Times 2)


You got it Scuba! :tu:ss


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok guys today I got very nice donations from:

PuffStuff Cigars - Very, very nice Al!
Palio Cutters - Thank you again Marc!
Cuban Crafters - Alberto - your the man!
Molina Cigars - Thanks Luis


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

3rd Annual Long Island, NY Herf @ Maxi's Cigar Lounge

Saturday April 5, 2008 @ 1:00pm

Maxi's Cigar Lounge
749 Hempstead Turnpike
Franklin Square, NY 11010

http://www.maxiscigarlounge.com/

516-505-1489

The venue has been changed to this location for this herf. The herf will be $20.00 per person which will include food - 2 - 6' heros (one chicken cutlet and one italian) and three hot trays - Skirt steak, Chicken Marsala, Pasta, rice tray and of course the bread, potato/macaroni salads etc. Soda is also included. They do not sell alcohol but Jack the owner said you can BYOB anything you want and have it there. You can bring your own cigars and smoke them but they do have a good selection in the walk-in humidor and any purchases would be greatly appreciated.

This is a really nice lounge - they have 2 - 42" LCD flat TV's, a pool table, a dart board, 3 video arcade golf and bowling style games, very comfortable lounge chairs and WiFi internet access. There is also a good-sized backyard patio with a gas grill so hopefully with the weather cooperating, we can hangout outside as well. The whole place was recently renovated and looks great. The ventilation was replaced and is excellent.

The owner Jack is a very friendly guy and can get you whatever you need.

As stated previously, there will be a raffle for $5.00 per ticket, proceeds going to Variety Child's Learning Center which is a school for children with Autism and/or learning delays.

Attendees
Cgardan
Tomthirtysix
Shibumi
Bxcigarfan +2
BigmacFU
Fiveby fifty
Alarmguy1
Yesenia
Planetbetter
Rob300c
Dave
Whitelightning
Nerachina
Timbutz2
Mustard
Zig2k143
Geoffrie
DaveC
LouieD
Fishhound +1
Jam1173 +1
Aristo7 +1
Tasman +2
Smurf
Golfman
Bkcloud
Stogieman +2
Bmagin
crossbow
Angryfish +3
Atlasm
Tonyrocks922
ehdg
Skipper +1
Tafdom
ScubaSteve9 +2
Sqco49 +1

Sponsors
Perdomo Cigars
Mayorga Coffee
Cigars International
Leaf & Ale Cigars
Xikar
Arganese Cigars
Heartfelt Industries
Don Pepin Cigars
Torano Cigars
Cusano Cigars
Bargain Humidors
Humidipak
United Tobacco
Oliva Cigars
C of H
JM Tobacco
Lighters Direct
Bahia Cigars
Dona Flor Cigars
Uptown Cigar
General Cigar
Southside Cigars
La Aurora Cigars
Roxor Cigars
Camacho Cigars
Tatuaje Cigars
Holt's Cigar Company
Jack Schwartz Cigars
Altadis Cigars
Island Smoke Shop
Cigar Caddy
SAG Imports
Cuban Lou's
Silo Cigars
Alec Bradley Cigars
Mr. Bundles Cigars
Atlantic Cigar 
Drew Estates 
Los Blancos Cigars 
Augusto Reyes Cigars 
Nat Sherman Cigars
PuffStuff Cigars 
Palio Cutters 
Cuban Crafters 
Molina Cigars
Ashton Cigars
Habano Fuerte


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

I just wanted to post a quick note before i post a more detailed post later. First let me say THANKS to Scott for all his hard work, It was an AWESOME herf. had to be at least 50 guys there. The raffle charity was a great twist to add a great method to giving away all those gifts. I am really glad we coudl raise some cash for a great cause. Thanks again Scott!! Ill post more soon!


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Phenomenal Herf RG given. I had a blast the people were great, the cigars were awesome and the raffle was incredible. Thanks again Scott for organizing the whole thing! :tu


----------

